# Rate drop history



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Can anyone provide a history of the Uber rate cuts over the past 3 years?*

While I prefer examples for Dallas, TX, please provide any examples even if you only have records for your city - just be sure to state the city they represent. Also, please try to go as far back as you can. Since many cuts happened prior to Jan 2015, that is the period I am most interested in.

Thanks.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes it's on this site go to the resources tab at the top of screen


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

5/20/15
Base Minute Mile Minim 
Dallas, TX $0.00 $0.15 $1.00 $4.00 
1/12/15
0.00 $0.15 $0.90 $4.00
9/11/14
Dallas, TX $1.90 $0.19 $1.48 $5.70
5/16/14
Dallas, TX $1.90 $0.19 $1.48 $5.70


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Yes it's on this site go to the resources tab at the top of screen


Thanks, Adbam

Does anyone have older histories?
I began around Mar 2014 and recall different prices and more than just 1 drop prior to Jan 2015:

Dallas, TX

*Rates from 5/16/14 & 9/11/14 * <<<<< Can someone confirm these, while the 9/11/14 sounds correct... I question the May 2014 one.
Base: $1.90
Minute: $0.19
Mile: $1.48
Min: $5.70

_I know it dropped down to *$1.10/mile* sometime between these two_

*Rates from 1/12/15*
Base: $0.00
Minute: $0.15
Mile: $0.90
Min: $4.00

*Current (as of 5/20/15)*
Base: $0.00
Minute: $0.15
Mile: $1.00
Min: $4.00


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing there has to be at least one more. Hopefully someone here has it. Good luck. The big d has bs rates no base fare and $1 mile sucks. Sorry bro.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Yes it's on this site go to the resources tab at the top of screen


They paying $3.35/mile in Hamptons, NY with a $25.00/min fare? Anyone know why? I've never been to New York.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

http://launchdfw.com/news/uber-rolls-out-low-cost-option/


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> http://launchdfw.com/news/uber-rolls-out-low-cost-option/


Gj he found it.

Nov 5 2013

_Base fare: $2
Per mile (speed over 11 MPH): $1.90
Per minute (speed below 11 MPH): $0.30
Minimum fare: $6
Cancellation Fee: $8_


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

That's when you made $$$$ as an Uber driver. Still cheaper than a cab I bet.


----------

